# Family photo



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Finally! Due to the magic of Photoshop and my hubby figuring out how to work it enough to do this, I finally have a group photo of all my kids together :love5:



And a couple of the boys that I just took quickly tonight, little stud muffins.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures! Three cats and three dogs. Do the cats rule? Mine does mostly. The youngest and littlest chi tease each other, but have 'respect' for each other.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

You'd think, hey? But not, not at all. Oliver, the giant of a cat in the back, is 12 years old almost and has always been the biggest wuss around. He likes Tink and Gizmo, but Finley learned as a puppy that he could push Oliver around and make him run, which of course was a great game for Finley, so we've been working on trying to break him of that because Oliver won't stand up for himself. 

Chance is the mostly-black fluff ball, and he's only 6 months old. Finley tries to push him around too, and Chance sort of just puts up with it for the most part. Again, we're working on teaching Fin to be nice to the kitties...I'm hoping as Chance gets older he'll start to stand up for himself more. He does a bit now, but has yet to really put Finley in his place.

Lexi is the itty bitty black and white kitty, and she's only 8 months old. SHE is the one who rules. She's the only one who has any nerve to stand up to Finley lol. She puts him in his place, and has done right from the start as a young kitten. She doesn't run from Finley - they actually chase each other in play, so she will chase him as well. She has no qualms about putting him in a bear hug and biting his face and beating him up lol. They're great friends.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

What a gorgeous shot!! All your animals are stunning!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Our siamese, Jazzie, got Bonnie as a puppy. Has no front claws, but 'whapped' her in the face when she first came in. Bonnie now has a love/hate relationship. She barks at her, but then as soon as Jazz turns around, Bonnie is grabbing for her tail! The cat loves to tease Bonnie too!


----------



## islandfille (Dec 27, 2016)

Aaaw how sweet! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

The photo is wonderful, and all your furbabies are beautiful.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice pictures and they look awesome!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------

